# General Cleaning Question (Action Blaster)



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, here is the story:

So far I have been cleaning my handguns using an approach suggested by an experienced forum member (literaltrance, God Bless him)..The approach is to spray the frame and the slide by hopes 9..wait for around 10 min so the solution will cut thru the gritz and dirt, then blast with a pressurized air can..This has been working flawlesly since February with tens of cleaning sessions..No problems.

lately on my last trip to the range, the guys at the gunshop suggested that I use this product:









They siad it is a combination of a degreaser solution and high pressure, it sounded like the two steps in one can and it is cheaper than the pressurized air can. Anyways, I came this evening from a trip to the range and I started cleaning my handguns..I cleaned the Glock 17 with no problem..Then I started cleaning the SIG P6 and some of that solution was blsated on the P6 old plastic grips..All of the sudden the grips appered as if they were covered with a white powder. Then I had to wipe the grips with a little gun oil on a cloth to remove the white stuff..I am not sure if I succeeded or I just covered things up..I think I might have damaged the old plastic grips on the P6..

Anybody knows what has happened..Is the chemical too strong it will detroy the plastic grips..However when I cleaned my Glock, this stuff was dripping all ove the Glock polymer frame, and nothing happened.

Any advise guys whether I can use this stuff or shall i stop using it..Well, credit is to be given, this thing cuts thru the gritz and dirt like a flashing light, and the interior of the frames and the slides are crisp clean..I then lubed and re assembeled the guns..I am just worried about the sig P6 grips..Have I damaged them..

Any one with a similar experience to share or shed some light would be appreciated.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Don't know if you have damaged the grips or not, but I did see this on the products web site :


> These solvents are meant to clean and degrease metal surfaces. It is a good idea to keep them off of wood, plastic, and painted surfaces.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If available in your area Birchwood Casey markets 2 types of gun specific spray clean products. One is for metals only and the other clearly labled Plastic safe has worked quite well for me on my plastic guns.

I routinely use both types making sure to use them correctly.

Walmart used to carry them in my area but has apparently discontinued doing so in the past couple of months.

tumbleweed


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

As long as the grips didn't start to get soft or start to melt, you should be ok. As a precaution, I would wash the grips in hot soapy water then then them air out for a day or two off the gun. This will allow any solvents that may have gotten into the plastic to get out. After a couple of days, if the grips aren't shrunk or warped, they should be ok. 

I made a similar mistake using Hoppe's Blast & Clean on a gun with wood grips. It washed the finish off the walnut instantly. It was so efficient at removing the wood finish that when I saw the grips would need to be redone, I used the Blast & Clean to take off the rest of the finish. Now if I use anything stronger than Hoppe's #9, I take the grips off first - plastic or wood.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks all Guys..

Kev..thanks for the tip..As I read your reply, the SIG P6 grips were out of the gun and soaked in warm soapy water, I will rinse them thoroughly and leave them on the table top over night to dry..Thanks for the tip.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Jimmy I would not use Action Blaster on a Glock frame. From what I have read it contains trichloroethylene which will damage the plastic - actually soften it.

Like TOF mentioned I use the Birchwood Casey Synthetic Safe Gun Scrubber since it uses isopropyl alcohol rather than trichloroethylene - which is safe for all plastics.

Now if you are going to get Birchwood Casey there are 2 flavors 1. regular - uses trichloroethylene and 2. Synthetic Safe - uses isopropyl alcohol. Make sure you get the Synthetic Safe. Neither chemical leaves a residue. I did notice that there was - as you mentioned - a bit of a white residue after using the Synthetic Safe cleaner but a simple wipe of a cloth removed it. That may be coming from the carbon dioxide used as the propellant. I use it quite regularly on my G23 with no problems.

I have used both chemicals in cleaning electronic circuit boards and can tell you that trichlor will eat up some plastic. I sprayed a piece of equipment one time with trichlor- not knowing any better myself - and the plastic surrounding it totally disintegrated in my hands. OOOPS! I wouldn't want that to happen to your Glock.

If you're taking the barrel out of the gun and want to clean it away from the plastic that shouldn't be a problem. If you are like me though I use it to get in the deep recesses of the Glock frame.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

After I soaked the grips in water and soap, rinsed and let dry over night..This morning I checked them out and the same white patches re-appeared on the grips..I guess the discoloring is permenant..So now I have to shop around for new grips..i located one pair at TopGuns for $15.95 (not bad) but shipping is around $10..I guess I learned my lesson the hard way, and thanks all for the tips and explanation..i will go back to my old cleaning routine recommended by literaltrance..it was working just fine.

Take care all.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

A little rub down with a silicone cloth or a bit of gun oil might hide the white patches.

...but since you're looking for new grips, you've got a whole new world of opportunity for sprucing up your gun. Have you considered making a set? :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

jimmy said:


> After I soaked the grips in water and soap, rinsed and let dry over night..This morning I checked them out and the same white patches re-appeared on the grips..I guess the discoloring is permenant..So now I have to shop around for new grips..i located one pair at TopGuns for $15.95 (not bad) but shipping is around $10..I guess I learned my lesson the hard way, and thanks all for the tips and explanation..i will go back to my old cleaning routine recommended by literaltrance..it was working just fine.
> 
> Take care all.


If they have a smooth surface you might be able to buff the damage off. Anything from a felt tool in a dremel to an auto buffer might be used along with some fine polishing compound.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I use Gun Wash. I have had ZERO issues with this. You will still need to brush the bore but this stuff works. After I use the Gun Wash I use my air compressor to dry it off.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

kev74 said:


> A little rub down with a silicone cloth or a bit of gun oil might hide the white patches.:


Thanks Kev..your tip worked just fine and the white area is masked off..I know it is there, but the thin film of gun oil has suppressed it.



kev74 said:


> ...but since you're looking for new grips, you've got a whole new world of opportunity for sprucing up your gun. Have you considered making a set? :mrgreen:


I was happy I saved $25 on new grips (shipping included) so I will use the money to buy practice ammo..I have zero skills in carpentry or any trade necessary to make my own grips..I wish though I could.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Jimmy,

The same thing happened to a Mossberg shotgun of mine a few years back. Trust me when I say the white look is not going anywhere. It will pop back out over time and really irritate you. I actually had my stock split on me a bit last year, so i finally _have_ to replace the darn thing.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

falchunt said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> The same thing happened to a Mossberg shotgun of mine a few years back. Trust me when I say the white look is not going anywhere. It will pop back out over time and really irritate you. I actually had my stock split on me a bit last year, so i finally _have_ to replace the darn thing.


Thanks Falchunt..I guess this will also happen to my SIG P6 grips as well..I did some research on the internet, and found a similar problem reported by P6 owners..The most common explanation is that the plastic grips of that era (late 70's early 80's) were not as advanced as new polymers nowadays..And couple of people reported a similar white or fainted discoloration on the P6 grips from different cleaning solvents, and it wasn't long enough before the grips cracked in these locations..So, I am going to save myself the troubles and order a new pair of grips..I am tempted to get a nice grip like rosewood or similar quality, but the whole gun is for $350, and it is my range toy, so I am not going to spend a $100 on a grip..I "ll just order the factory grip for $15, but I will wait until I want to order other things as well to save on the shipping charges..


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Clp*

Prolix to clean and Slip 2000 Extreme to lube. Simple and protects from rust and dust.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

*SIG P6 owners be aware*

Hopefully all SIG P6 owners will benefit my my experience...

Well, here is an updated picture of my SIG P6 as the plastic grips were ruined by the gun cleaning solution. So finally I decided to replace them with Pachmyr grips that are made of newer material and are not damaged by cleaning fluids..However, I use gun scrubber (Synthetic Safe) from now on..But I couldn't stand the whitish damaged grips...
Here are some pictures:

Before









and after I installed the new grips:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't much use any of the spray cleaners mainly because it just goes everywhere. I rather use bottle stuff that I can have a little more control over. For the most part it's Hoppes Run it through with a brush and let it sit a spell then get to work. It's never taken me long to clean a weapon unless I was really abusing it so I just never thought to go about it another way. Pistol barrels I usually soak in regular rubbing alcohol while I'm working on the frame than I do as I said with the brush and hoppes. So far so good. I do have some Gun Scrubber around here someplace but I don't use it often enough to say much about it. I got friends that use it and say it's great.



> .I have zero skills in carpentry or any trade necessary to make my own grips..I wish though I could.


Sig grips are a little tricky being they wrap around the back strap. You can get wood cheap enough if you look around.


----------

